# lange LAN Kabel - Nachteile? Kaufempfehlung?



## extremeDsgn (8. September 2014)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe eine 50.000er Unitymedia Kabelleitung. Brauche nun 2x 10-15m lange LAN-Kabel, um meine beiden PCs damit zu verbinden. Das Modem TC7200 will ich direkt neben der Dose stellen.

Gibt es Nachteile je länger die LAN Kabel werden?
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2014)

Ich hatte mal ein 10m Kabel früher am PC angeschlossen in der alten Wohnung und es hat immer funktioniert, sogar besser als das WLAN.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2014)

Wenn wir von "langen" LAN-Kabeln reden fangen wir mal bei 100m und mehr an. Die 15m die du da verwenden willst sind für LAN lächerlich kurz und absolut problemlos.

So lange du einigermaßen gute CAT5e-Kabel verwendest ists absolut kein Thema. Persönlich würde ich CAT6 Kabel kaufen da die auf den Meter nur ein paar Cent mehr kosten aber du damit für die Zukunft bestens gerüstet bist (CAT6-Kabel sind ausgelegt bis 10 Gigabit/s)

Ich hab die hier im Haus / in der Wand: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005GIRXTM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

10 Gigabit konnte ich nicht probieren weil ich keine entsprechenden Geräte habe, 1000 MBit sind aber kein Thema.


----------



## BenRo (8. September 2014)

10-15m sind bei Cat5e gar kein Problem. Wikipedia gibt an, dass ab 45m langen Kabeln Probleme bei ungeschirmten Kabeln auftreten können.
Ethernet
Bei Kabellängen von 15 Metern sind meiner Erfahrung nach keine Unterschiede spürbar (vielleicht messbar).

Ich würde ein günstiges Cat5(e) oder Cat6 Kabel von einer halbwegs seriös wirkenden Marke/Hersteller in einer dezenten Farbe (weiß/schwarz) kaufen und darauf achten, dass das Kabel einen Abbrechschutz für die Plastiknase am Stecker hat.


----------



## extremeDsgn (8. September 2014)

Alles klar, Thema Länge der Kabel wäre somit erledigt. Ich habe eine 50.000er UM Kabelleitung sonst nichts anderes. Cat 5e würde mir wohl reichen.

Kann man mit den was falsches machen? Vom Preis her nicht, aber der Qualität?

BIGtec 20m CAT.5e Ethernet LAN Patchkabel Gigabit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

ähnlich:

20,0m CAT.5e Gigabit Patchkabel Netzwerkkabel grau LAN DSL Kabel Netzwerk | eBay


----------



## BenRo (8. September 2014)

Habe das gleiche BIGtec-Kabel selbst mal gekauft. Erst kam ein defektes an (passiert halt mal), nach Umtausch dann alles problemlos, habe es seit ca. einem halben Jahr im Einsatz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2014)

Das sind natürlich beides nicht die hochwertigsten Kabel (für den preis muss dir das klar sein), wenn du aber wirklich nichts vor hast als deine 50.000er Internetleitung da durch zu schieben sind die sicher mehr als ausreichend. 50MBit ist für kein 5e-LAN-Kabel irgendein Problem.


----------



## extremeDsgn (8. September 2014)

Weder Telefon noch TV. Nur Internet. Also kaufe ich die dann einfach? Ich danke euch für die schnelle Lösung meines Problems.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2014)

Telefon und TV sind mit den vergleichsweise geringen Bandbreiten auch kein Problem.
Bei den Kabeln könnte man nur Einschränkungen erwarten wenn man ein Gigabit-Netzwerk im Haus einrichten wollte oder wenns ums TV geht die riesigen 4K/8K-Streams irgendwann mal (vielleicht) kommen.

Wenn du wirklich sowas nicht machen willst kannste die bedenkenlos kaufen. Deine 50 MBit-Leitung wird über ein 100MBit-Protokoll geliefert werden zwischen den Endgeräten und 100 MBit schafft wie gesagt jedes Cat5e-Kabel.


----------



## extremeDsgn (8. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Telefon und TV sind mit den vergleichsweise geringen Bandbreiten auch kein Problem.
> Bei den Kabeln könnte man nur Einschränkungen erwarten wenn man ein Gigabit-Netzwerk im Haus einrichten wollte oder wenns ums TV geht die riesigen 4K/8K-Streams irgendwann mal (vielleicht) kommen.


 
Alles kein Thema für unsere Wohnung.  Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. September 2014)

Ich habe seit 7 Jahren ein 100Mbit LAN-Kabel am PC, welches 15 Meter lang ist und sogar unter der Zimmertür durchgeht und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## Trepok (8. September 2014)

Also ich habe bei mir in der Wohnung 3 x 10 Meter und einmal 15 Meter LAN-Kabel für je unter 5€ verlegt. Alle direkt nebeneinander!!!
Die reichen vollkommen aus, Internet geht auch schnell und an einem Kabel hängt IPTV von der Telekom - geht auch.
Die ganze Abocke mit den Kabeln ist echt Wucher.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2014)

Abzocke/Wucher wirds erst dann, wenn du Kabel in bekannten Elektrogroßmärkten kaufst.
Ein LAN/USB/HDMI/TOSLINK/Was auch immer-Kabel was im Netz für unter 5€ zu haben ist kostet bei gleicher Qualität im BlödiaMarkt nicht selten 20-30€.

Kabel und Adapter sind wohl der Bereich in Elektronik wo die Gewinnspannen mit Abstand am höchsten sind.


----------



## Trepok (8. September 2014)

So in etwa kommt das mit den Preisen hin.
Ich meine für so eine Verpackung aus Plastik und/ oder bissel Pappe kann man schon mal 10-15 Euro drauf zahlen.
Ich kaufe meine Kabel nur noch als lose Ware beim Elektronikhändler für einen Bruchteil des Preises.
Bei Pollin.de gibts alle Kabel die man braucht, bis jetzt gehen alle ohne Probleme.


----------



## Tomm1962 (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte von meinem Haus Obergeschoß (W-LAN Router) gerne Internet und Telefonie in mein Garagenbüro (ca. 30 Meter) per Kabel über das Garagendach legen - welches Kabel benutze ich, wo bekomme ich es am besten und was muss ich ggf. noch beachten - habe eine 50.000 Telekom Leitung und Telekom Router. Habe keine wirkliche Ahnung und freue mich auf Hilfe.

Lieben Dank und Gruß
tomm


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

Kommt drauf an wie dein Telefon funktioniert - sofern du VoiceoverIP nutzt und dein Telefon entsprechend nur einen Internetzugang braucht musste nur ein übliches LAN-Kabel verlegen. CAT6 wäre hier das Mittel der Wahl für 30 Meter und etwas Reserve für die Zukunft.
Sollte es noch ein "klassisches" Telefon sein (mit Klingeldraht sozusagen) oder ein Gerät mit RJ11-Anschluss müsstest du diesen Klingeldraht bzw. Telefonkabel noch zusätzlich legen aber auch hier sind 30m kein Problem.

Beispiel für ein Netzwerkkabel (für die 2€ mehr kann man eigentlich auchn CAT7 kaufen auch wenns nicht nötig ist): Intellinet 317399 Netzwerkkabel Cat6A SFTP 100% Kupfer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Beim Telefon musste wie gesagt schauen wies angebunden ist. RJ11-Kabel gibts ebenso: 30m ADSL-Kabel - Premium-Qualitaet: Amazon.de: Elektronik

(Alle Artikel sind nur Beispiele einfach auf "CAT6A" oder besser und "S/FTP" achten)


----------



## colormix (30. Dezember 2018)

Telefon ist nur Sprache nimmt kaum Taffic weg.
ääm der TE telefoniert ja wohl nicht über den PC, das lange Kabel ist  vom PC  zum Router.
Kann man wohl nur testen wenn man 2. PC anschließt und eine grosse Datei über kopiert wie hoch die Datenrate ist.

Man kann LAN Kabel Singnal  Verstärker zwischen machen wenn es Probleme gibt , hat jede grosse Firma  im Firmen Netzwerk wo sehr lange Kabel Wege sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

Es ging nirgendwo um die Trafficrate. Die 50.000er Leitung ist lächerlich wenig für ein solches Kabel - CAT6A über 30 Meter kann problemlos 10.000.000 sofern man 10G-Netzwerkcontroller verwendet. 
Signalverstärker nutzt man nebenbei erst, wenns mehr als 100m werden sollen. Alles darunter kann man einfach durch ein hochwertiges Kabel erschlagen.

Lies den Post des TEs nochmal. Es geht um das Kabel vom Router zur Garage, sowohl Internet (=Patchkabel RJ45) als auch Telefonie (entweder VOIP über selbiges Kabel oder über RJ11-Kabel).


----------



## Tomm1962 (30. Dezember 2018)

Lieben Dank für eure schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten - ist die Wetterfestigkeit ein Thema bei einem Cat 6A Kabel, oder kann man es unproblematisch auf die Garage legen? lieben Dank & Gruß tomm


----------



## Tomm1962 (30. Dezember 2018)

...ich würde mir dann ggf. ein VOIP Telefon zulegen
1. Frage: Wo gibt es das günstig?
2. Brauche ich dann eine "Mehrfachsteckdose"  - ein Kabel CAT 7 vom Router über die Garage zum Büro und dort "verteilen" auf PC und Telefon? Was für einen "Verteiler"?

Danke
Tomm


----------



## colormix (30. Dezember 2018)

Die Hand Telefone  von Siemens Go gehen auch als DEC Telefon an der Firtzbox problemlos falls du eine Fritzbox hast ? ohne das man noch extra diese zusätzlich  Basis Station braucht , ich benutzte das eine ganze weile  schon so,
Außen Kabel würde ich mit einem Kabel Schacht lieber verlegen
so was z.b. Moravia Kabelbruecke klein schwarz 3 Kabelkanaele 1200 x 210 x 65 mm | Contorion.de
 als diese offen zu lassen sind die noch besser geschützt ,
es gibt manch mal Tiere wie Vögel Krähen die picken auch mal gerne auf ein offen verlegtes Kabel rum .


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

Tomm1962 schrieb:


> ist die Wetterfestigkeit ein Thema bei einem Cat 6A Kabel



Kommt drauf an was du vorhast. Prinzipiell sind Patchkabel relativ unempfindlich gegen äußere Einflüsse so lange die jeweiligen Enden trocken bleiben (wegen Korrosion der Anschlüsse). Beim Kabel selbst wird es über die Jahre passieren, dass die Isolationsschicht spröde wird wenn sehr lange die Sonne draufscheint (UV-Versprödung), aber das ist nicht mal ein Problem so lange das Kabel nicht mehr bewegt wird. Erst dann, wenn die Versprödung so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass Wasser eindringen kann und die Schutzfolie/Adern Korrodieren lässt wird das Kabel nicht mehr funktionieren - das sollte in der Praxis einige Jahre dauern. Sofern man das Kabel gut erreichen kann spricht also nichts dagegen, ein normales günstiges CAT6A oder CAT7 zu verlegen und es irgendwann in 5-10 Jahren mal auszutauschen wenn die Sonne+Regen es erlegt haben.

Wenn möglich kannst du das Kabel auchin ein geeignetes Kabelröhrchen legen (gibts im Baumarkt für kleines Geld) so dass das Kabel vor Sonne und Regen geschützt ist - dann hält es bedeutend länger. Alternativ gibt es spezielle Industriekabel mit PUR-Hülle die auch ohne Schutz dauerhaft wetterfest sind - die sind nur deutlich teurer (Beispiel AIXONTEC(R) 30m Cat.7 Ethernet LAN Patchkabel Gigabit: Amazon.de: Elektronik).

Welche Variante du wählst ist dabei recht frei:
1.) Normales Patchkabel legen, alle 5-10 Jahre evtl. austauschen müssen, Kosten (jedes mal) rund 20€
2.) Normales Patchkabel in Kabelführung legen, hält geschätzt 15-20 Jahre, Kosten rund 50€
3.) Industrielles CAT7 Patchkabel legen, hält ewig, kostet aber ~80€ wenns was anständiges ist

Es gibt auch "zivile" Outdoor-Varianten von Netzwerkkabeln die sich als UV und Wasserfest bezeichnen für vergleichsweise wenig Geld (sowas: Good Connections PREMIUM Cat. 6A OUTDOOR Patchkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer), so richtig trauen tue ich denen aber nicht weil sie eben keine PUR-Hülle haben sondern nur etwas dickeres Gummi mit ggf. ner anderen Mischung und als Zielgruppe "Camping" haben. Irgendwie glaube ich nicht daran dass die wirklich 20 Jahre draußen durchhalten. Bei den PUR-Dingern weiß ichs (da wir die auf der Arbeit im industriellen Außenbereich verwenden und da gibts noch weit hässlichere Sachen als Wind und Wetter ).


----------

